# Sony a330 Picture off



## ss95003 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a DSLR Sony A330 and when I take a picture it the resulting picture is not what I view in the view finder.  When I line up something in the middle of the viewfinder the resulting picture the object is up and to the left.  Which makes taking Macro shots nearly impossible.  I'm not sure when it started but I am pretty sure it was not like that when I bought it a couple years ago.  

Is this something that a camera repair shop can fix? If so any clue what it will set me back on average, or what you would be willing to pay?  
Has anyone seen this before in a dslr?


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2012)

Your a330 has a pentamirror type viewfinder.

It sounds like one or more of the viewfinder mirrors has moved out of place. 

Used a330's in good condition sell for about $300. Based on the price to replace your a300 with a used one I would set the max for a repair at $300.
Sony eSupport - &alpha; (alpha) NEX & DSLR Cameras - Select Your Model

Independent repair shop prices vary widely.


----------



## SonyListens (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello ss95003,

Good afternoon! My name is Amanda Maffei and I work for the SonyListens department. We're here to listen and respond to our customers that are having issues with their Sony Electronics, and we try to resolve whatever issue that may be. We're sorry to hear that you're having issues with your camera. I would recommend clicking this link first: www.esupport.sony.com and if you can't find a solution through there, please call: 239-768-7547 
Hours:

Mon-Fri 8:00am-12:00am (Midnight) ET
Sat-Sun 9:00am-8:00pm ET

This will direct you to our Product Specialist that will assist you further. I hope this helps! Thank you! =)

-Amanda Maffei 

SonyListens team


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Mar 11, 2012)

SonyListens said:


> Hello ss95003,
> 
> Good afternoon! My name is Amanda Maffei and I work for the SonyListens department. We're here to listen and respond to our customers that are having issues with their Sony Electronics, and we try to resolve whatever issue that may be. We're sorry to hear that you're having issues with your camera. I would recommend clicking this link first: www.esupport.sony.com and if you can't find a solution through there, please call: 239-768-7547
> Hours:
> ...



The Sony Listens team??  Is this the new ethical Sony? I hear Sony are good at listening to their shareholders though..


----------



## ss95003 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for the info.


----------

